# Safe to eat kale with worms?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

OK - yes, I expect lots of wormy jokes but then ....after the jokes....

Seriously, is it safe to eat Kale that had worms and aphid eggs on it this summer? We were gone part of the summer, worms (I think they are called Cabbage worms?) got all in two really nice Kale beds and a sticky area which I think may have been aphid eggs? We chopped down one bed and it has now put out tender new Kale.......and I do not see any worms nor eggs.

Is it safe to eat it? Or are there maybe tiny worm eggs and if I eat it then I can get worms? 

Thank you if anyone knows.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Totally safe. Those kind of worms are not intestinal parasites. Might add a little protein though........


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

As long as you wash it first. Any thing on their will not hurt you even if you cook it first. If you eat it uncooked wash it good with a little vinegar and you will not get worms.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

You're good to go.........

geo


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

we don't use pesticides on our garden, and so the bugs eat holes, & lay eggs at times. 
We wash and inspect carefully and although it may not look perfect like store bought, it tastes great.
What gets too damaged or infested gets fed to the numerous chickens we have, bugs and all.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't worry, it's safe to eat. I always think it's a compliment to the kale to be so good as to attract the worms and us!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

OK! Thank you! Kale for dinner!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

most insects are edible


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Depends on how you cook the worms. 

I'm NOT going to think about how many cabbage worms I've eaten. Grandma was not always real good at getting them out of the broccoli.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If they are still infested soak them in salt water to kill the bugs and eggs.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd offer that you were good to go as well...good wash in salty water...as long as there aren't any real worms hanging on ...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Grandma was not always real good at getting them out of the broccoli.


My parents never had broccoli when I was growing up (veggies were potatoes, corn and carrots in my parents house - period), never had broccoli, or many other things, until my first wife introduced me to it in my 20's. I liked it. Preferred it raw with a nice ranch style dip, but eat it streamed and in soup also.
Shortly after discovering it, I tried growing it. I pulled some and rinsed it off and went to take a bite and saw something small about the same color as the broccoli moving. Upon looking closer I discovered a small slug like worm.
Made me start rinsing my veggies a bit better - but didn't stop me from growing it, got some in my garden right now


----------



## greengrow (Jul 3, 2011)

Ellie Mae said:


> we don't use pesticides on our garden, and so the bugs eat holes, & lay eggs at times.
> We *wash and inspect carefully and although it may not look perfect like store bought*, it tastes great.
> What gets too damaged or infested gets fed to the numerous chickens we have, bugs and all.


Seriously, there is likely to be worms, or bugs in store bought produce. They may be more hidden at times. 

The thresh hold for aphids is up to 5 per head for example.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mnn2501, I'm thinking of getting some sheer curtains and using them to make individual plant covers to keep the little buggies out of my broccoli. The hard ones to remove are the bigger ones that use a bit of silk to attach themselves to the plant. The small ones wash off pretty easily. I'm real careful about washing the kale. We have lots of little green spiders that hide in it. Somehow the thought of cooked spider bothers me more than the worms.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

chuckle, my Dad would say it hurts the worms more than you (if you eat some by mistake). If you have new growth, this time of year there should be no more worms.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

" Is it safe to eat kale with worms ", hmmm

Fried chicken or ham goes good with kale, never tried worms.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Proper cleaning and your good to go. If you really want to see insect livestock look at a head of brocolli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts or blackberries under a microscope. They all contain added insect and larvae proteins.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

No - we will not be eating this kale after all. We picked a basket and when we got it inside to wash, there was so many live worms on it that it was too disgusting. Also, there were teeny bugs in a sticky mess all over the back of the leaves too.

I just need to find something to get rid of these nasty bugs. I posted another thread to ask for suggestions about how to kill the bugs. Thanks.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Row covers will keep the cabbage moth off your plants, which is what lays the eggs that form the worms. You know, those pretty little white moth/butterfly things that circle your cabbage patch in crazy little circles?? Theres your culprit. 
BT spray kills them also.


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

The best way to get rid of those bugs is eat them with the kale. Yes it is safe.


----------

